# Pump CFM



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking at fabbing up a plow for my truck. It will have to be a pretty custom job given the nature of the truck. It will also be a budget job. I'm not too worried about weight with what I know about my front suspension a 7 foot or smaller plow will work just fine. I'm just looking to buy the blade anyway.

My lift mechanism will have to be custom as well to make sure that it comes off in the summer (wheeling with plow brackets  )

As for a pump, I'd like to take the cheap route and use a power steering pump off a GM since they're so readily available. I would think a smaller pulley would make it turn just fine. I figure the output should be ok as these units are used for hydraulic winches, but I really really don't want to be sitting still and revving my engine every time I want the blade up. I'm not looking for stunning performance....just something reasonable.

On top of the cheap factor, another reason I want to use a power steering pump is that I can use it for a winch. With mechanical valves right in the cab, I could control the plow in the snowy season and the winch in the summer. By simply switching the lines from the winch to the rams and back I could control either function. On second though, I could just use the winch to lift the blade and add a second circuit for the power angling.

Am I just spinning my wheels here? I'd like to get some input before I dive into this project. My fabrication skills are on par for a project like this, but I don't have the time or money to do things several times.


----------

